# Atlanta club meetings now 1:30 @ Emory 1st Sundays



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Map to new place:

http://www.aquaticgardener.com/AAAA/directions/AAAA_new_meeting_place_Emory.pdf


----------

